# Nvidia quadro k2100m



## clawhammer (Sep 1, 2018)

I can't seem to find anything about which of the 3 NVidia ports to use for this card.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 1, 2018)

See https://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html. There is a "Supported Products" tab at each download page.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2018)

Nine out of ten times it's the 'regular' x11/nvidia-driver. The others are for legacy cards.


----------

